# [OUTDATED] Gentoo Forum FAQ (alt)

## Beforegod

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir das schon lange vorgenommen habe den Link hier zu posten..

Hier die Deutsche Gentoo FAQ :

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/antworten/faq/

Zusätzlich zu dieser FAQ ist es wünschenswert wenn man einige Tipps sammelt und diese dann als Gentooforum FAQ hier veröffentlicht.

Bitte formuliert eure Tipps kurz aber trotzdem lesbar  :Wink: 

Und wenn externe Sachen benötigt werden (z.B. Windows DLL's für Wine) BITTE QUELLE angeben!Last edited by Beforegod on Mon Feb 10, 2003 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tox

Der Link zum Portage User Guide ist broken.

(http://www.gentoo.de/doc/portage-user.html)

Wird der noch übersetzt?

----------

## jay

Parallel dazu gibt es die FAQ gentoo.de  und eine  offizielle deutschsprachige Gentoo-Mailingliste.

----------

## Arenwino

Hi,

schon ganz nett, aber noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag von mir. Entweder duzen oder siezen, nicht durcheinander. Ich bin für duzen.

tschüss

Arenwino

----------

## gerry

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier die Deutsche Gentoo FAQ :
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/antworten/faq/
> ...

 

Das ist nicht wirklich das was ich von ner FAQ erwarte. Einige der häufigeren Probleme aus dem Forum (z.B. emergen von maskierten Paketen) werden da gar nicht behandelt.

Ich werde deshalb eine FAQ speziell für dieses Foruma auf meiner Webseite aufbauen.

Kennt jemand gute PHP Scripte die einem da helfen? Ansonsten tipp ich den Kram einfach in statische HTML Seiten.

----------

## lr

Hast Du eine Datenbank für Deine Seite ? Wenn ja, dann kann man sicher nen ganz simples PHP-Script zum Eingeben und Auslesen bauen.

lr

----------

## gerry

Hab MySQL verfügbar.

bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das was bringt. Solang ich die FAQ allein betreu bin ich mit reinem HTML sicher nicht schlecht dran.

Es bringt schliesslich nix wenn ich den Text in ne Datenbank tipp und PHP den dann von dort ausgibt.

Wenn's mehrere Betreuer werden sollten dürfte ein PHP Script mit Authentifizierung besser sein, schliesslich möchte ich niemandem FTP Zugang zu meiner Seite geben  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen  :Wink: 

Ich bin momentan ein bisschen mit der phpmyfag an spielen; ob das allerdings die Lösung und übersichtlicher ist weiss ich noch nicht, daher 'spielen' ...

Zumindest das phpmyfaq Script scheint mir die beste Wahl für sowas zu sein.

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/faq/

Gruß Tobias

----------

## gerry

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/faq/
> 
> 

 

sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus, wenn du willst kannst du mir einen zugang geben, dann helf ich dir beim testen. nud später natürlich beim aufbau der faq

----------

## dertobi123

Naja, bin kein Gimp-Guru  :Wink: 

Die phpmyfaq überzeugt bisher, die Frage ist halt nur, ob und wie eine solche FAQ angenommen wird. Also: Wird sie benutzt? Finden sich Leute, die die FAQ _auf Dauer_ pflegen? 

Bevor wir da (auch nur testweise) Content reinwerfen, sollten wir die Kategorien festlegen, was da jetzt an Kategorien steht, hab ich gestern reingeworfen, damit das nicht nach ganz so wenig aussieht  :Wink: 

"Testen" bezieht sich also auf die Stimmung in der Community, zum anderen auf die Struktur. Nix ist schlimmer als eine FAQ in der man ewig suchen muss, um was zu finden ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## lr

Hmm...also vom Funktionsumfang sieht das PhpMyFAQ ganz gut aus.

Also ich wäre an so einer FAQ ganz sicher interessiert. Weiterhin könnte man dann die häufigsten Fragen hier im Forum darin aufnehmen, wenn es dazu eine sichere Lösung gibt. 

Das Ding sollte halt nicht zu einem Trouble-Ticket System ausarten, denn das wäre zuviel des guten. 

Vielleicht machst Du mal nen Poll auf, ob an sowas Interesse besteht...dann sehen wir ja recht schnell, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.

lr

----------

## gerry

dann lass es uns doch so machen:

wir stellen ne struktur rein und lassen uns vom forum feedback geben.

ich muss gleich zum essen und liefer dir danach ein paar vorschläge meinerseits zur struktur.

frage vorab, kann man da die gliederung auch verfeinern, z.b. unterhalb von kde noch weitere punkte wie z.b. konqueror, kmail,...?

----------

## dertobi123

 *gerry wrote:*   

> frage vorab, kann man da die gliederung auch verfeinern, z.b. unterhalb von kde noch weitere punkte wie z.b. konqueror, kmail,...?

 Grad geschaut, geht.

Tobias

----------

## lr

Macht aber nicht den Fehler und strukturiert das ganze zu Tode....max. 2 Stufen reichen aus. Ansonsten wirds für den Benutzer lästig.

grüße

lr

----------

## dertobi123

gerry wollte ja gleich mal nen Vorschlag für ne Struktur machen, ist prinzipiell nur interessant auszuloten, was alles gehen _würde_.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## gerry

Hier mal mein Vorschlag:

Aktuelle Bugs

Installation

	Optimierungen

Grundlegendes

	Portage

Server-Dienste

	Samba

	Apache

KDE

	Konqueror

	KMail

Gnome

	Galeon??

X & WindowManager

Anwendungen

	OpenOffice

	Mozilla

Security

Hardware & Treiber

	WLAN

	Drucker

Sonstiges

wichtige Befehle (Befehlsreferenz)

lr hat recht, wir sollten es nicht übertreiben, das hier sollte für den Anfang reichen.

Kann jemand die Gnome Apps ergänzen, kenn mich damit nicht aus.

dertobi123: Falls Du auf deiner Seite Probleme bekommst, ich hab bei mir PHP, MySQL, htdig momentan verfügbar und kann dank Vollzugriff auf den Server alles nachinstallieren was anfallen sollte.

----------

## ian!

Wenn ihr einen Webserver braucht, dann könnt ihr das auch bei mir drauf packen. Nur mal so in die Runde geworfen...

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

So, ich hab die Rubriken jetzt mal im großen Ganzen nach gerrys Schema angelegt. Neue Themen hinzufügen kann jeder, ich muss die dann nur freischalten. 

Ich starte gleichmal noch nen Poll ob die Mehrheit hier eher Pro oder Contra neuer FAQ ist.

@ian!

Das hört sich an wie ein 'Pro FAQ'  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ian!
> 
> Das hört sich an wie ein 'Pro FAQ' 
> ...

 

So kann man das sehen.  :Wink: 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß man das mit gentoo.de verlinken bzw. integrieren sollte. Also erstmal evaluieren. Danach kann man das dann ja mit den anderen Seiten verlinken. Wie wäre es hierbei z.B. mit einer Subdomain wie z.B. faq.gentoo.de? Nur ein paar Gedanken...

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß man das mit gentoo.de verlinken bzw. integrieren sollte. Also erstmal evaluieren. Danach kann man das dann ja mit den anderen Seiten verlinken. Wie wäre es hierbei z.B. mit einer Subdomain wie z.B. faq.gentoo.de? Nur ein paar Gedanken...

 Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Erstmal locker bleiben, ich bin da noch skeptisch ob das Teil was bringt. Wenn mich bis zum Wochenende noch keiner dafür gelyncht hat, dann werd ich das mal ansprechen  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Erstmal locker bleiben, ich bin da noch skeptisch ob das Teil was bringt...

 

Aber Bedarf ist vorhanden. gentoo.org plant ja was ganz ähnliches, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe. (GDP)

ian!

----------

## lr

Also sieht doch schon gut aus. Ich würde max. noch das Template der Seite ändern, damit das nicht so klein ist....<grübl> oder is meine Auflösung einfach zu hoch <weitergrübl>

lr

----------

